# VapeClub - Paulie's E-Liquid Competition



## JakesSA (15/2/16)

@Paulie has finally launched his much anticipated e-liquid range and it is now available a VapeClub! If you have been to any of the meets in the last few months you are sure to have bumped into him and perhaps already sampled his Guava juice or some work in progress variant thereof. Let it not be be said that Paul does not do his homework!

As is the custom at VapeClub we also have a launch competition and it's a quiz again. The first correct answer gets a bottle of each of the available flavours, whilst the second and third correct answer gets to choose a bottle each!

Here is the question:

@Paulie was the first person to own a certain atomiser in SA which, of course, he got from VapeClub. 
What atomiser was it?


Rules:
The competition runs until we have all three winners.
No more than 2 guesses per entrant!

PS: Don't be sneaky and contact @Paulie for the answer either, he will report you to our competition judges (I hope..)! 

Edit: Oops sorry guys .. had to remove launch special .. its outside the retailers agreement and I should've checked first.  Competition is still on though and now extended to include three more winners at a bottle each!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike (15/2/16)

I'm defo gonna play here.. Rogue? Marquis?


----------



## JakesSA (15/2/16)

Maybe I should narrow the options somewhat, it was a tank type atomiser. @Mike you are welcome to take another swing ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Attie (15/2/16)

My guess will be the Odin RDA


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/2/16)

It is the Odin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (15/2/16)

Im going with the Silverplay RTA


----------



## Veez (15/2/16)

Griffin ? Subtank Mini ?


----------



## Cobrali (15/2/16)

eGo Mega..


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/2/16)

Nautilus mini?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzz_33 (15/2/16)

Silverplay/nano rta


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/2/16)

Aspire Atlantis V1 or Nautilus


----------



## Paulie (15/2/16)

Ahhhh i think i remember lol  GL All!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (15/2/16)

SilverPlay RTA


----------



## Cruzz_33 (15/2/16)

I'm sure @Paulie has mostly every rta rda r..... that there is just need to pin point the ones from vape club


----------



## Rebel (15/2/16)

Kangertech subtank


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/2/16)

Aerotank


----------



## Cruzz_33 (15/2/16)

Goblin tank
Now to wait and see


----------



## Alex (15/2/16)

The Derringer v1.2 ? Kayfun v4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/2/16)

Kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (15/2/16)

I concur with @Rebel, my guess is also a kangertech sub tank mini.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/2/16)

Taifun gt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (15/2/16)

Rogue rda


----------



## Dubz (15/2/16)

Billow / Billow v2
UD Goblin


----------



## Smoke187 (15/2/16)

aerotank mega


----------



## Schnappie (15/2/16)

Mpt3


----------



## VapeSnow (15/2/16)

Russian


----------



## BumbleBee (15/2/16)

The original Goblin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/2/16)

Taifun GT


----------



## Smoke187 (15/2/16)

Mini Protank 3


----------



## JakesSA (15/2/16)

Keep going guys, the competition has been extended to the first 5 to guess correctly...  Two guesses for everybody, it was a tank type atomiser so if you guessed an RDA before you are welcome to try again!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/2/16)

Aqua rta


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/2/16)

Big Dripper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/2/16)

I have like 4 guesses in already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/2/16)

I did some digging and I know his first device was a lung buddy.Don't know where he got it from.lol


----------



## michael dos santos (15/2/16)

let me try my luck
kayfun 3.1
goblin


----------



## BibbyBubbly (15/2/16)

Kanger clearomizer.


----------



## JakesSA (15/2/16)

I'll say that it was the one tank to rule them all ..


----------



## BibbyBubbly (15/2/16)

Kanger airotank mega


----------



## kbgvirus (15/2/16)

JakesSA said:


> I'll say that it was the one tank to rule them all ..


are you going to consider both guesses or only one?


----------



## JakesSA (15/2/16)

Both guesses count of course but you can't guess the same thing twice.

Ill add another hint, it was a coil atomiser, if you guessed it a RTA or RDA before you are welcome to guess again! 

Or should I say .. commercial coil atomiser ..


----------



## BumbleBee (15/2/16)

Aspire Atlantis


----------



## rogue zombie (15/2/16)

Kangertech Aerotank Turbo


----------



## rogue zombie (15/2/16)

Thanks for the great hint. I think I may be right actually


----------



## Dubz (15/2/16)

Atlantis


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/2/16)

Just remember I said nautilus mini first and it was my second guess! So it's gotta qualify 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (15/2/16)

But didn't Kangertech say something like "one tank to rule them all" with the Turbo. I'm sure I remember something like that.


----------



## Smoke187 (15/2/16)

Smok TFV4


----------



## kbgvirus (15/2/16)

Smok TFV4


----------



## ZeeZi169 (15/2/16)

Kayfun monster v2

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/2/16)

My last guess is the morph tank. I'm done guessing now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forfcuksakes (15/2/16)

Smok TFV4

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (15/2/16)

Kangertech Aerotank Mega


----------



## JakesSA (15/2/16)

Since we are talking about @Paulie here I guess it's hard not to think of a rebuildable atomiser ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (15/2/16)

Aspire Atlantis

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeZi169 (15/2/16)

Smok TFV4

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veez (15/2/16)

Protank 2 
Mini Protank 3


----------



## Alex (15/2/16)

Nautilus BVC / Kayfun3.1


----------



## kbgvirus (15/2/16)

Nautilus/mini


----------



## valdero (15/2/16)

Nautilus mini


----------



## VapeSnow (15/2/16)

Goliath v1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/2/16)

He had a Smok tfv4

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/16)

Original Nautilus!


----------



## JakesSA (15/2/16)

And we have our winners!! 

In order they are:
@Veez - 2 bottles for you!
@Yusuf Cape
@Alex
@kbgvirus
@valdero

It was the Nautilus Mini! You may wonder why I said the one tank to rule them all but this little guy was the start of a revolution in vaping. It sported the first BVC coil which, in my opinion, was far better than any commercial coil found at the time and would go on to become the design of the first commercial sub-ohm coil as found in the Atlantis. In fact I remember a few Capetonians casting away their Russians in favour of this baby ...

It still has the most unique design, and I suspect is the underlying reason why so many folks prefer bell caps on their tanks... 

Thank you all who entered and please PM @VapeGrrl to make arrangements for delivery of your prizes!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (15/2/16)

Congrats to all and i have to admit i was a fan of this product! Great comp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (15/2/16)

JakesSA said:


> And we have our winners!!
> 
> In order they are:
> @Veez - 2 bottles for you!
> ...


@Yusuf Cape Vaper was the first to guess Nautilus mini. @Veez guessed subtank mini...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/2/16)

JakesSA said:


> And we have our winners!!
> 
> In order they are:
> @Veez - 2 bottles for you!
> ...


Don't mean to sound rude lol but @Veez didn't guess nautilus mini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/2/16)

I also said Nautilus and forgot to add mini.Flip


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/2/16)

But yeah thanks Vape Club for the awesome comp, and thanks @Paulie for just being awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (15/2/16)

Dubz said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper was the first to guess Nautilus mini. @Veez guessed subtank mini...



Oops guess it's time to go for the eye check up again! That means 2 bottles for @Yusuf Cape Vaper and one bottle for @Veez to make up for the booboo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veez (15/2/16)

True Lol first time I almost won anything.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/2/16)

JakesSA said:


> Oops guess it's time to go for the eye check up again! That means 2 bottles for @Yusuf Cape Vaper and one bottle for @Veez to make up for the booboo.


Lol no worries man. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/2/16)

And what about a half a bottle for me? lol

Seeing that I was the 2nd person who got it half way correct?

Just joking.Great Comp.Thanks Vape Club.


----------



## Veez (15/2/16)

JakesSA said:


> Oops guess it's time to go for the eye check up again! That means 2 bottles for @Yusuf Cape Vaper and one bottle for @Veez to make up for the booboo.



Great stuff comp was really fun as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/2/16)

Fun fact, myself, @RIEFY & @Zodiac were of the Capetonians who sold our authentic Russians once we got Nautilus minis. It was one hell of a tank in its day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (15/2/16)

Lol..reminds me of the miss universe pageant..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JakesSA (16/2/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Fun fact, myself, @RIEFY & @Zodiac were of the Capetonians who sold our authentic Russians once we got Nautilus minis. It was one hell of a tank in its day.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I remember .. it was the last tank I got silvered on also, of course I was 18mg all the way back then. Good times. The mini probably also had the most infamous accessory of all time, lots of giggles over this one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/2/16)

JakesSA said:


> I remember .. it was the last tank I got silvered on also, of course I was 18mg all the way back then. Good times. The mini probably also had the most infamous accessory of all time, lots of giggles over this one.


It was my last silver too lmao. And yes, that steel tank is way too cocky for my vaping needs. The glass worked just fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (16/2/16)

Man I loved the Nautilus. Amazing tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaporbud77 (16/2/16)

I think it's the smok TFV4

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaporbud77 (16/2/16)

Ah only saw now they announced the winners. Congrats guys!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

